# Advice would be much appreciated - First horse?



## Jeonseol (21 April 2014)

Hello! This is my first post, so a little about myself... I'm going to be 19 in June this year, and will be starting university in September.
I started riding when I was 6, and did so for 4 years. I had a bad fall one lesson and regrettably didn't go back (also due to financial reasons).
However, I finally got back into riding (at a different yard) a year and a half ago. I took a level 1 NVQ in horse care & riding, which I have passed and have also helped volunteer at the yard every Saturday for the past year, so I know how much hard work/money/time is involved in their care.

Back to the point of this thread, I'm thinking about getting a horse late summer, to take to university with me in late September. The university I have a place at has a livery just a 5 minute bike ride from halls, so I would be able to go any time I wished. I'm not into "partying" or such, so this would be my main social and extra-curricular activity.

I'm thinking about getting a 15.0-15.3 hh all rounder, preferably who's been there and done it so aged 12-16?? I'm not a serious competitor and would be mainly looking to hack, do schooling to improve my riding, small shows and just hug/love/groom to death etc.  

I'm also looking to spend somewhere around £1500 on the horse, £5-600 on tack/clothing & put aside £300 a month for maintenance. how realistic do you think this budget is for what I'm looking for? I have researched almost everything and anything (more than I care to admit) to the costs, but obviously I understand that this figure needs a contingency backup fund.

My other worry is my experience, despite having my horse care & riding qualification etc, I do worry that others may think I shouldn't own a horse yet? Do you guys think I have ridden long enough and with the help of the livery yards staff be able to own a horse? After my exams finish in June, I'm planning to take some private lessons and more stable management days to ensure I'm ready.
Many of the horses I have seen advertised all have "NO NOVICES", and obviously I understand that the last thing most people want is some inexperienced person to not look after their horse right; however, my mom and friend have both said that many of these (not all!) put this in the description to deter those totally inexperienced people. Would I be classified as a novice in this case? I don't want a TOTALLY bombproof horse, but would still like to be safe and not bite more than I can chew. Would any of you who have sold a similar horse to what I'm looking for feel you would sell me such a horse?

Thank you SO much if you've read this far, I would really appreciate any replies/suggestions or feedback.


----------



## Clodagh (21 April 2014)

I think, even with the current depressed market that what you are looking for will be over £3000. Best of luck though and as long as the yard you go to has a helpful and supportive YO you will learn.


----------



## Sarah04 (21 April 2014)

I'd go for it! I started having lessons last summer (im 31) and got my first pony 8 weeks ago. I didnt have a great deal of experience of looking after a pony or even day to day care.....I learn much better from hands on work and before I got him did a couple of weeks working with my friends horses and they are always on end of phone or pop down if i need them. I also have an instructor down 2-3times a week.I was really worried about the huge commitment but he's fitted in really well with all my other pets and he's right out side my door.....getting him a companion in 2 weeks too! Is the livery full/part or Diy? In Winter time when it's dark are you able to go to the stables to feed first thing and again last thing at night? Also turning out and bringing In? My routine is feed 7am ,turn out 8- 9am, muck out , bring in depends on time of year at mo 7pmish, feed, then give more hay 10pm. My gelding is 15 years and is fab. Good Luck x


----------



## smja (22 April 2014)

I think if you're worried about being too novice, you'll be fine because you're likely to ask someone more experienced if unsure 
However, I'd still be open with the seller about your experience, to make sure you don't end up over-horsed.

Even if you're not into partying, my advice would be to wait until you've done your first term. Going to uni can be a big upheaval, you shouldn't have to miss out on making new friends and trying new hobbies because your free time is already booked up.  If after your first term, you still feel like you have time amongst your new commitments and your workload, then go for it!


----------



## AmieeT (22 April 2014)

I think with the right research you could find a horse based your budget- are you happy to spent slightly more on the horse and slightly less on tack/clothing if need be? If so, then you would have little difficulty 

I would be concerned that youre getting your first horse going into the most difficult time of year, not because of that but because it's also when you'll be starting uni- it will be a shock to the system, even if you feel prepared- but certaonly not impossible 

Good luck! Are you planning DIY/assisted or part/full livery? Obviously the £300/m depends on location, type of livery and the horse itself.

Ax


----------



## Kaylum (22 April 2014)

If this is your first horse I would go for a loan with a view to buy option. This makes a safer way for everyone, including the horse who may take a while to settle. Remember you need money for the vetting as well.


----------



## caileag (22 April 2014)

Maybe you should look for a part loan or share option. This is a good way to get some more horse care and riding experience without the huge commitment that full ownership requires


----------



## ISHdaft (22 April 2014)

Maybe consider a loan instead of rushing out to buy a horse to take with you. Or you could always look for a part share at the yard you're planning on going to. Alot of owners are happy for that bit of a helping hand and really dont tend to ask for much in return just contribution to their keep


----------



## Jeonseol (22 April 2014)

Clodagh said:



			I think, even with the current depressed market that what you are looking for will be over £3000. Best of luck though and as long as the yard you go to has a helpful and supportive YO you will learn.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right, I guess I should keep saving for a while till I have enough for what I am looking for.  Thank you!



Sarah04 said:



			I'd go for it! I started having lessons last summer (im 31) and got my first pony 8 weeks ago. I didnt have a great deal of experience of looking after a pony or even day to day care.....I learn much better from hands on work and before I got him did a couple of weeks working with my friends horses and they are always on end of phone or pop down if i need them. I also have an instructor down 2-3times a week.I was really worried about the huge commitment but he's fitted in really well with all my other pets and he's right out side my door.....getting him a companion in 2 weeks too! Is the livery full/part or Diy? In Winter time when it's dark are you able to go to the stables to feed first thing and again last thing at night? Also turning out and bringing In? My routine is feed 7am ,turn out 8- 9am, muck out , bring in depends on time of year at mo 7pmish, feed, then give more hay 10pm. My gelding is 15 years and is fab. Good Luck x
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's great to hear! The livery does DIY and full/holiday livery, but I would be using DIY (it's over triple the amount for holiday...) Yes I would be able to get to the yard in the early hours of the morning and night thankfully so I should have plenty of time for chores before my lectures. Thank you for sharing your daily routine with me, Its always useful to know   Thanks dear! x



smja said:



			I think if you're worried about being too novice, you'll be fine because you're likely to ask someone more experienced if unsure 
However, I'd still be open with the seller about your experience, to make sure you don't end up over-horsed.

Even if you're not into partying, my advice would be to wait until you've done your first term. Going to uni can be a big upheaval, you shouldn't have to miss out on making new friends and trying new hobbies because your free time is already booked up.  If after your first term, you still feel like you have time amongst your new commitments and your workload, then go for it!
		
Click to expand...

Yes definitely, better safe than sorry so I guess lots of questions will be asked, little and small! I think you might be right, perhaps I should wait a while and get settled first, prove to my parents that I can manage my finances and time before such a commitment... hmm thank you for your advice!



AmieeT said:



			I think with the right research you could find a horse based your budget- are you happy to spent slightly more on the horse and slightly less on tack/clothing if need be? If so, then you would have little difficulty 
I would be concerned that youre getting your first horse going into the most difficult time of year, not because of that but because it's also when you'll be starting uni- it will be a shock to the system, even if you feel prepared- but certaonly not impossible 
Good luck! Are you planning DIY/assisted or part/full livery? Obviously the £300/m depends on location, type of livery and the horse itself.

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm not sure if I will be able to get the tack/clothing etc for any cheaper than £500? Please correct me if I'm wrong, but the saddle alone is so so expensive  Well I was planning to get the horse a month and a half before I started Uni, to lessen the stress, but perhaps I should wait a while longer till next year... I would be doing DIY, for about £45 a week. Whilst this includes hay & wormer, I would be required to purchase shavings, insurance, hard feed & shoes myself... so hopefully will come well under £300...  
Thank you for your help!! 



Kaylum said:



			If this is your first horse I would go for a loan with a view to buy option. This makes a safer way for everyone, including the horse who may take a while to settle. Remember you need money for the vetting as well.
		
Click to expand...

I will definitely ask for loan with view to buy before making any final decision. I will also put aside a fund for vetting, along with insurance  Thank you



caileag said:



			Maybe you should look for a part loan or share option. This is a good way to get some more horse care and riding experience without the huge commitment that full ownership requires
		
Click to expand...




ISHdaft said:



			Maybe consider a loan instead of rushing out to buy a horse to take with you. Or you could always look for a part share at the yard you're planning on going to. Alot of owners are happy for that bit of a helping hand and really dont tend to ask for much in return just contribution to their keep 

Click to expand...

 Thank you both for your replies, I was going to do this originally, but have heard there's not many loans in the area, most only seem to want 'experienced riders' to share with... but, I shall definitely look into it more!


----------



## LizzieRC1313 (25 April 2014)

I got a horse after my second year of uni, which I share with my mum. I agree with others, wait until the spring term to get one, settle in at uni. You might be more into partying than you realise once you get there, and there are normally a lot of opportunities to ride through uni riding clubs for in the mean time before you get your own. That's a great way to learn more, make friends, and when I was at Leeds there was an opportunity to part loan through the stables the riding club used. We actually sold my first horse and am now on my second and I would give 2 bits of advice re having a horse. Firstly, try and get something with more ability than you necessarily think you want/need. When we got my first we didn't think we'd want to compete or be doing well at dressage or eventing. But once you have one you soon learn A LOT more than you knew before and you might find you do want to do more than you think you'll want to now. Even if you're not into competiting, I think most people want a horse that will do a fun ride or low level dressage. My old one wasn't suitable for me to do that on, hence he was sold. Secondly, think about transport. It was REALLY frustrating when we had no transport. Altho now you might think you'll be happy to hack around the lanes, unless you are on the edge of really great off road hacking you will probably get quite bored of that and once you get to know people and your confidence grows you'll probably find you want to do more. Good luck in your search, if you
Keep an open mind and you're not looking for something absolutely perfect you'll find something for around your budget I think!


----------



## Darremi (26 April 2014)

Jeonseol said:



			Hello! This is my first post, so a little about myself... I'm going to be 19 in June this year, and will be starting university in September.
I started riding when I was 6, and did so for 4 years. I had a bad fall one lesson and regrettably didn't go back (also due to financial reasons).
However, I finally got back into riding (at a different yard) a year and a half ago. I took a level 1 NVQ in horse care & riding, which I have passed and have also helped volunteer at the yard every Saturday for the past year, so I know how much hard work/money/time is involved in their care.

Back to the point of this thread, I'm thinking about getting a horse late summer, to take to university with me in late September. The university I have a place at has a livery just a 5 minute bike ride from halls, so I would be able to go any time I wished. I'm not into "partying" or such, so this would be my main social and extra-curricular activity.

I'm thinking about getting a 15.0-15.3 hh all rounder, preferably who's been there and done it so aged 12-16?? I'm not a serious competitor and would be mainly looking to hack, do schooling to improve my riding, small shows and just hug/love/groom to death etc.  

I'm also looking to spend somewhere around £1500 on the horse, £5-600 on tack/clothing & put aside £300 a month for maintenance. how realistic do you think this budget is for what I'm looking for? I have researched almost everything and anything (more than I care to admit) to the costs, but obviously I understand that this figure needs a contingency backup fund.

My other worry is my experience, despite having my horse care & riding qualification etc, I do worry that others may think I shouldn't own a horse yet? Do you guys think I have ridden long enough and with the help of the livery yards staff be able to own a horse? After my exams finish in June, I'm planning to take some private lessons and more stable management days to ensure I'm ready.
Many of the horses I have seen advertised all have "NO NOVICES", and obviously I understand that the last thing most people want is some inexperienced person to not look after their horse right; however, my mom and friend have both said that many of these (not all!) put this in the description to deter those totally inexperienced people. Would I be classified as a novice in this case? I don't want a TOTALLY bombproof horse, but would still like to be safe and not bite more than I can chew. Would any of you who have sold a similar horse to what I'm looking for feel you would sell me such a horse?

Thank you SO much if you've read this far, I would really appreciate any replies/suggestions or feedback. 

Click to expand...

You would be classified as a "novice". And I think you should be very careful about buying a horse that is advertised as "no novices". The main issue with this sort of horse is not that it will not be looked after properly, but that it is behaviourally difficult and could be potentially dangerous for a novice rider.

You are much better off sticking with a nice steady horse to begin with.


----------



## EmmyMD (27 April 2014)

IMO a novice in a riding school and a novice outside of a riding school are 2 very very very different things. 
I'd solely be looking for things actively advertised as first horses/novice rides, with a history of looking after novice riders, which from what you say you've done, you most definitely are. and probably a hardier cob type, as the owner of two thoroughbreds, nothing is more tedious than trying to keep weight on them without them exploding with excess energy.

Also depends on what you really want to do, but having done uni, I'd not say it's the best time to get a FIRST horse, if you've grown up with horses and are taking one you know well with you, that's one thing, but getting to know a new horse as well as finding your feet with actually owning one in the first place? Not so sure.


----------



## Kaylum (3 May 2014)

You never learn to ride until you get your own horse and have to make your own decisions without an instructor there.


----------



## Fides (3 May 2014)

Just a thought but will you have a) enough money for a horse while your at uni and b) enough time?


----------



## Darremi (4 May 2014)

Fides said:



			Just a thought but will you have a) enough money for a horse while your at uni and b) enough time?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Fides this is not what the OP was asking. I would say it is not our place to say anything in this regard.


----------



## Fides (4 May 2014)

Darremi said:



			To be fair Fides this is not what the OP was asking. I would say it is not our place to say anything in this regard.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I suppose so. The only reason I suggested it is that as a first time horse owner it is possible to underestimate how much time and money goes into keeping horses. I know the OP states as a volunteer theyhave an idea of how much time/money is involved but it is a big responsibility to take on.

Further to OPs initial question - I think the main reason people put 'not for novices' is that a novice may not be capable in dealing with the horse's needs. For example my mare is 'bomb proof', she is the safest pony I have ever met, she will however totally take the mick with a novice. A girl came to try her when I was part loaning her and she couldn't get her to trot. Sundae is a forwards thinking horse and once you have applied the aids she keeps going until you ask her to do something else. The poor girl really struggled and I said to her that I wouldn't think badly of her if she wanted to get off. At the time she was also only 5 so I don't think a novice would have the experience or skills to continue with her schooling either.

At uni you will have a great support network if you join the riding club. You will be one of the fortunate ones though as quite a lot of uni members don't have horses and use the horses provided by the riding clubs. It's good fun!


----------



## AshTay (5 May 2014)

Another thing to consider is what you will do during the holidays.  Some halls don't allow students to stay in them during holidays and even if they do you might find yourself alone if home is too far away to still be able to look after your horse on a daily basis meaning you have to stay at Uni.

Starting uni and getting your first horse are two very exciting and potentially stressful experiences. Dont compromise your enjoyment of either by trying to do both at the same time.

FWIW you sound like exactly the right sort of person to be owning a horse because you're anxious to get it right.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 May 2014)

Owning a horse is such a huge commitment that I would advise against it.
You are at a big crossroads in your life, and I think that it would be much better to find another route.
When I was a college I rode ponies belonging to girls who were at school, it was easy to fit in to my routine, I had little or no involvement in the care of them [this was good in one way and not so good in another]. My room mate was a  good rider, and helped me a lot, we hacked out together.


----------



## soulfull (5 May 2014)

just to add people selling rarely put no novices just to stop people with limited experience buying.  it usually means horse is anything from dangerous to one that will know you are novice ans when you get it home will slowly start to take the mickey

i am fairly experience but would avoid those adverts like the plague


----------



## dodgers89 (6 May 2014)

I had the same problem when looking for my horse. So many ads said not suitable for a novice. Just make sure you make it clear that you're confident but don't have x many years of riding experience. As for taking a horse to uni, why not? So many students throw money at drinking, clubbing, shopping etc so if you're prepared to sacrifice some "normal" student things then I would say you're spending your money more wisely than most. Also your time commitment (late nights, early mornings) is nothing more than students going out late and returning in the early hours  time far better spent with a horse in my opinion!


----------



## jrp204 (6 May 2014)

I think you are not budgeting enough for upkeep, £60-70 every 6 wks for shoes, £50ish a month for insurance, livery ??, feed, bedding etc.
Personally if you were my daughter I would suggest finding a share or someone who wants some help and save your money. What will happen when you go home for holidays? You will still have to pay to keep your livery space. Sorry for being a grump, if you have a bottomless pit I suppose go for it but if you are hoping to do it on a student loan plus a bit extra you may struggle.


----------



## forelegs (6 May 2014)

I am in my second year at university, and have my horse with me at a local livery yard. It is definitely possible and its great fun, I love having the horsey time away from uni life. Be warned though, its hard work. My horse is on part livery but I am there every day, rain or shine, to ride him and muck him out in the evening. Its tough in winter when you finish lectures at 6pm and still have to go to the yard. And uni is very different from school, you have to motivate yourself and do a huge amount of independent learning at home (I learnt this the hard way!)

I didn't have a horse during my first year and although I missed riding, I think it helped me to settle in better at uni, because i could do the typical 'student' things without having to compromise for the horse - I'm not a huge clubber either, but its a big social part of uni and you might surprise yourself and grow to enjoy it!

I think, with your level of experience, and the fact you're starting out on the journey of uni, that you should maybe look for a loan or share local to the uni - perhaps do two or three days a week? That way, you still have horsey time, but you can concentrate on the uni work, and the social life which is very important.


----------



## mairiwick (6 May 2014)

OP I know it's not quite what you are asking, but you said there are limited loans in your area... I would put money on it this situation will change as we draw closer to summer. There are always an increase around here of loans due to rider going off to uni and not being able to take the horse with them. The horses tend to range all the way from competition horses to nice hacks - would be worth keeping your eye out over the next few months as I would be very surprised if you didn't see some that would be suitable.
Good luck with your search


----------



## Jeonseol (6 May 2014)

LizzieRC1313 said:



			We actually sold my first horse and am now on my second and I would give 2 bits of advice re having a horse. Firstly, try and get something with more ability than you necessarily think you want/need. When we got my first we didn't think we'd want to compete or be doing well at dressage or eventing. But once you have one you soon learn A LOT more than you knew before and you might find you do want to do more than you think you'll want to now. Even if you're not into competiting, I think most people want a horse that will do a fun ride or low level dressage. My old one wasn't suitable for me to do that on, hence he was sold. Secondly, think about transport. It was REALLY frustrating when we had no transport. Altho now you might think you'll be happy to hack around the lanes, unless you are on the edge of really great off road hacking you will probably get quite bored of that and once you get to know people and your confidence grows you'll probably find you want to do more. Good luck in your search, if you
Keep an open mind and you're not looking for something absolutely perfect you'll find something for around your budget I think!
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you for your repl & advice. I'm finding it hard to find the right balance between the horse having enough ability & not being over horsed...  I am also taking your advice on the transport issue, whilst I think there will be plenty of off road hacking, I will definitely look into trailer hire etc, as Im sure you're right and I will want to explore other places.



EmmyMD said:



			IMO a novice in a riding school and a novice outside of a riding school are 2 very very very different things. 
I'd solely be looking for things actively advertised as first horses/novice rides, with a history of looking after novice riders, which from what you say you've done, you most definitely are. and probably a hardier cob type, as the owner of two thoroughbreds, nothing is more tedious than trying to keep weight on them without them exploding with excess energy.
Also depends on what you really want to do, but having done uni, I'd not say it's the best time to get a FIRST horse, if you've grown up with horses and are taking one you know well with you, that's one thing, but getting to know a new horse as well as finding your feet with actually owning one in the first place? Not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, I wasn't looking to get a tb, don't worry.  I understand where you're coming from, but I would be getting them months in advance to starting uni over summer when I have plenty of time to get to know them and get my head around it. Perhaps I am wrong in thinking this, I am starting to doubt myself now haha. Thank you anyway 



Kaylum said:



			You never learn to ride until you get your own horse and have to make your own decisions without an instructor there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what my instructor tells us too. That its a totally different ball game.



Fides said:



			Just a thought but will you have a) enough money for a horse while your at uni and b) enough time?
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, well as I said, the livery is a 5 minute bike ride away at most... so I can go there early mornings before lectures (at 9) and in evenings, so I don't think time should be an issue, but again, perhaps I am wrong.
Money wise, I have done many calculations, and can pay off all my accommodation fees, food etc each month with over £300 spare... But of course I realise that this isn't a secure enough plan, and would have to get a part time job too. Plus my parents would also be contributing. 



Fides said:



			Yeah I suppose so. The only reason I suggested it is that as a first time horse owner it is possible to underestimate how much time and money goes into keeping horses. I know the OP states as a volunteer theyhave an idea of how much time/money is involved but it is a big responsibility to take on.
Further to OPs initial question - I think the main reason people put 'not for novices' is that a novice may not be capable in dealing with the horse's needs. For example my mare is 'bomb proof', she is the safest pony I have ever met, she will however totally take the mick with a novice. A girl came to try her when I was part loaning her and she couldn't get her to trot. Sundae is a forwards thinking horse and once you have applied the aids she keeps going until you ask her to do something else. The poor girl really struggled and I said to her that I wouldn't think badly of her if she wanted to get off. At the time she was also only 5 so I don't think a novice would have the experience or skills to continue with her schooling either.
At uni you will have a great support network if you join the riding club. You will be one of the fortunate ones though as quite a lot of uni members don't have horses and use the horses provided by the riding clubs. It's good fun!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice on the "no novices" statement. I will look at those adverts in a new light now, and ensure they are novice friendly. As for being a fortunate one, I would probably look to part loan her to another rider if I met someone I got along with to give them the opportunity to look after a horse too? Hopefully that could not only help me with time, but money and experience too?


----------



## Jeonseol (6 May 2014)

AshTay said:



			Another thing to consider is what you will do during the holidays.  Some halls don't allow students to stay in them during holidays and even if they do you might find yourself alone if home is too far away to still be able to look after your horse on a daily basis meaning you have to stay at Uni.
Starting uni and getting your first horse are two very exciting and potentially stressful experiences. Don&#8217;t compromise your enjoyment of either by trying to do both at the same time.
FWIW you sound like exactly the right sort of person to be owning a horse because you're anxious to get it right.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, thank you for your reply! The livery I'm considering has a holiday livery option for over easter and xmas if I wanted to go home for a week of the holiday lets say. The halls I have been accepted to also allow us to stay over the holidays luckily. Over summer, I would be taking the horse back home with me to the local livery for the 3-4 months I have off.
Thank you for the last comment, I am very anxious about getting it right and I know it must be very easy for a novice to make a lot of mistakes! Hopefully with help, I can get it right...



MrsD123 said:



			Owning a horse is such a huge commitment that I would advise against it.
You are at a big crossroads in your life, and I think that it would be much better to find another route.
When I was a college I rode ponies belonging to girls who were at school, it was easy to fit in to my routine, I had little or no involvement in the care of them [this was good in one way and not so good in another]. My room mate was a  good rider, and helped me a lot, we hacked out together.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply, I understand its a life changing commitment, but I really want to make that commitment. Im going to be studying a related degree and it has been my dream for a long time. Perhaps I will look into loaning for my first year, to get the help and experience first..



soulfull said:



			just to add people selling rarely put no novices just to stop people with limited experience buying.  it usually means horse is anything from dangerous to one that will know you are novice ans when you get it home will slowly start to take the mickey
i am fairly experience but would avoid those adverts like the plague
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice, I will avoid those adverts then, I certainly don't want a dangerous horse, but one with a calm forgiving nature.



dodgers89 said:



			I had the same problem when looking for my horse. So many ads said not suitable for a novice. Just make sure you make it clear that you're confident but don't have x many years of riding experience. As for taking a horse to uni, why not? So many students throw money at drinking, clubbing, shopping etc so if you're prepared to sacrifice some "normal" student things then I would say you're spending your money more wisely than most. Also your time commitment (late nights, early mornings) is nothing more than students going out late and returning in the early hours  time far better spent with a horse in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

I will be very truthful in what I describe myself as and wont sugar coat anything. Its just those that say "not for complete novice" that I wondered if I could consider but I guess not by everyone's replies. 
Exactly! I don't want to waste my money clubbing or drinking (I do neither and have no plans to) but would rather spend my money and time around horses and the great outdoors. I'm definitely willing to make sacrifices & compromises. I couldn't agree more!  



jrp204 said:



			I think you are not budgeting enough for upkeep, £60-70 every 6 wks for shoes, £50ish a month for insurance, livery ??, feed, bedding etc.
Personally if you were my daughter I would suggest finding a share or someone who wants some help and save your money. What will happen when you go home for holidays? You will still have to pay to keep your livery space. Sorry for being a grump, if you have a bottomless pit I suppose go for it but if you are hoping to do it on a student loan plus a bit extra you may struggle.
		
Click to expand...

Hi thanks for your reply. I was thinking about getting one without shoes, but understand how much it costs for the upkeep of their feet even without. I have factored insurance, livery fed and bedding into my budget and have even gotten quotes from insurance providers for different horses to get a better idea of this. 
As above, I have covered the holidays problem with the full livery at xmas/easter and taking them home over summer (please do correct me if I'm wrong?  ) No worries, I'm thankful for your honest replies and suggestions. I think I will wait till I know my exact student grant and loan, and if I can secure a part time job before I make any decision.



forelegs said:



			I am in my second year at university, and have my horse with me at a local livery yard. It is definitely possible and its great fun, I love having the horsey time away from uni life. Be warned though, its hard work. My horse is on part livery but I am there every day, rain or shine, to ride him and muck him out in the evening. Its tough in winter when you finish lectures at 6pm and still have to go to the yard. And uni is very different from school, you have to motivate yourself and do a huge amount of independent learning at home (I learnt this the hard way!)
I didn't have a horse during my first year and although I missed riding, I think it helped me to settle in better at uni, because i could do the typical 'student' things without having to compromise for the horse - I'm not a huge clubber either, but its a big social part of uni and you might surprise yourself and grow to enjoy it!
I think, with your level of experience, and the fact you're starting out on the journey of uni, that you should maybe look for a loan or share local to the uni - perhaps do two or three days a week? That way, you still have horsey time, but you can concentrate on the uni work, and the social life which is very important.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing your experience with me, I take on board what you are saying, and that things may change when I get to uni. I think the loaning idea would be sensible, and will try harder to find one.



mairiwick said:



			OP I know it's not quite what you are asking, but you said there are limited loans in your area... I would put money on it this situation will change as we draw closer to summer. There are always an increase around here of loans due to rider going off to uni and not being able to take the horse with them. The horses tend to range all the way from competition horses to nice hacks - would be worth keeping your eye out over the next few months as I would be very surprised if you didn't see some that would be suitable.
Good luck with your search 

Click to expand...

Hello! Thanks for your reply, I do hope so! Trouble is, the uni I am going to is a "student town" so pretty mich everyone living there goes to the uni haha.  Will definitely keep my eyes peeled though, and maybe I'll make some contacts when I get there in september.  Thank you!


----------



## Fides (7 May 2014)

Jeonseol said:



			As for being a fortunate one, I would probably look to part loan her to another rider if I met someone I got along with to give them the opportunity to look after a horse too? Hopefully that could not only help me with time, but money and experience too? 

Click to expand...

This could be a very good option - helping you with both time and money and would allow you to do some of the stuff that other students would do.

Sounds like you are thinking it through well enough.


----------



## ihatework (7 May 2014)

My two penneth FWIW (and I appreciate that this isn't quite the question you originally asked),

Is that you shouldn't rush into buying a horse at this point in time.
Go to Uni, get settled, join in with Uni life. If you still feel this way about buying a horse this time next year then go for it, whilst having saved up a little more in the interim (if you can have 2.5-3 to purchase a horse it might be better).

In the interim maybe join your Uni's riding club and keep an eye out for a part loan/share situation to tide you over.


----------

